# GREENBANK HOUSE.... november 2012



## strider8173 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Good news everyone, im still here.
ive been lacking on the report front recently but you no its worth the wait.

This time we found a lost treasure. For all of you who cry yourselfs to sleep at the loss of west park, wipe your eyes there is still a small part rotting in the woods.​*
*yes i said west park*.






*After the lookover of a different site me and legup decided to go see what a mess the "council" have made of west park asylum. *

* Ruined!*

*new homes and flash apartments. who wants that!.*

*What happend to all the stuff that was inside?? *

*We looked all over the new estate for a glimpse of the old...nothing.*

*We saw the old social club by the entrance, but after legup slipped into some s**t. we moved on

On the way back to the car we saw a building back from the road in the woods...broken windows....peeling paint..an old chair outside..*





*could this be a ward that still stands defiant to the new world. a ward lying in wait as its brothers fall around it.*





*its like christmas come early. i never got to see much of the main building at all and fear i had missed my chance. but here is a little peice waiting for me. *

*admittedly its tiny compared to the main site, and theres nothing inside but hay its west park.*









*So this, for people who dont no west park, is Greenbank House. The main part is of the victorian villa style and build at the same time as the main hospital in 1923.*

*at some point in its life it was used as a substance misuse unit.* 













*In 1961 Greenbank was used as a Neuropsychiatric Research Unit for the Medical Research Council.
They do smart stuff with sickness......like research in brain disorders such as Schizophrenia.

By '63 use of Greenbank Villa as a Neuropsychiatry Laboratory had begun continuing there work in mental illness*



*It was at this point that legup got excited... we found "cells"... rooms for patients i assumed...

so we went in.*





*closing the door behind us, we sat and listerned trying to imagine what it was like living in this place.*



















*I dont no how i feel after seeing this place. it was fun to have found a part of the famous west park but annoying that this is all thats left.....*





*and for final kick in the nuts she shows us what once was.....*





*now empty...you are too late it says...the best has been, the wards are lost and all the cool things gone and so, soon, shall i.*




*Let it rest people.

in till next time..*


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing time capsule and not chaved? thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 9, 2012)

Brilliant mate. So nice to see something still stands proud. And yes, It was worth the wait 

Inside is just peeling paint heaven


----------



## strider8173 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yea I no the first room we went into had a massive peice hang down from the roof I think leg up jizzed.


----------



## strider8173 (Nov 9, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing time capsule and not chaved? thanks for sharing.



No a little spay paint but it realy is just natural decay


----------



## Bones out (Nov 9, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Yea I no the first room we went into had a massive peice hang down from the roof I think leg up jizzed.




That's funny.

Good stuff.....


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 9, 2012)

great images, love that first internal one with the light coming through the window!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice one, good to see one last building standing.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 10, 2012)

*Great report that! Such a lovely level of peelage inside...*


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 10, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> *After the lookover of a different site me and legup decided to go see what a mess the "council" have made of west park asylum. *
> 
> * Ruined!*
> 
> *new homes and flash apartments. who wants that!.*


Nothing to do with the council - all they did was grant planning permission and put up the road signs. Everything else is the work of the developers and whatever English Partnerships is now. 

To be honest, I think it was time that West Park be allowed to go: I wonder how much would be left if it was left 5 or 10 years longer.

Conversion is better than outright demolition and it's actually a better conversion than many - they've even kept the airing court shelters.

Good job with the photos here, did you see the graffiti by the door which said " YOU ARE C***S FOR WHAT YOU DID TO WEST PARK"? The writer's lack of a sense of irony made me smile.


----------



## mookster (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you do the mortuary while you were there?


----------



## strider8173 (Nov 10, 2012)

mookster said:


> Did you do the mortuary while you were there?



Wtf there's still a morgue. Pm me location please


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice find
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mookster (Nov 10, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Wtf there's still a morgue. Pm me location please



It's just a bit further towards the entrance of the site from where Greenbank is


----------



## Legup99 (Nov 11, 2012)

It was pretty nice in the large room downstairs, never seen peely like it. Very nice trip


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 11, 2012)

enjoyed that good stuff


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 12, 2012)

nice to see the little bits left over of wp....i do miss that place alot!

Thanx for sharin dudes


----------



## GavinLoughton (Mar 12, 2021)

I was a day patient at Greenbank, it was an alcohol rehab unit when I was last there and shut down a few years later.

Sad to see it in that state, such oddly happy memories


----------

